# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Green tree python turning white?

## Stephanieborris3

Hey guys,

I purchased a green tree python neonate from a good friend about two months ago. I bought the snake as a merauke type. I'm not a new reptile keeper, but this is my first green tree. So when I actually got the snake it was starting to change a little bit, some green scales here and there. Last week I noticed some white spots on its face, right by the eyes and in the middle of the head. I'm just trying to figure out if this is a color change or something else going on. The temperature on the warm side is about 82- 85 and the high 70s on the cool side with perches set at different hights , the enclosure is misted daily for humidity. The snake is eating perfectly and seems healthy and Is very active at night , just curious to see  if this looks like color change or not. I will post pictures .

----------


## Stephanieborris3

The first picture is when we got him and last two are recent

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Might be rub marks. Do you have a screen top or anything coarse that she could be rubbing her head on?

Looks like i posted this response before you got the pics up. Those spots might just be her color change. Or like i said, could be rub marks if you got a screen top or something sharp she can rub on. I'd just keep an eye on it.

----------

Stephanieborris3 (07-16-2018)

----------


## Stephanieborris3

> Might be rub marks. Do you have a screen top or anything coarse that she could be rubbing her head on?
> 
> Looks like i posted this response before you got the pics up. Those spots might just be her color change. Or like i said, could be rub marks if you got a screen top or something sharp she can rub on. I'd just keep an eye on it.


Thank you, I was thinking maybe it was rubbing as well but it's so symmetrical I wasnt sure. I'll keep an eye on it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

Wow..very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stephanieborris3

Here's an update, it just shed and there's more white starting in between the eyes. I'll post better pictures when I get them  and keep updating 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-30-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-11-2018)

----------


## kristan

Some gtps just get lighter marks there. I've seen green adults with light yellow marks in the same spots. I'm not sure that they're rub marks per se,  but it's normal.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2018)

----------


## Stephanieborris3

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

Congratz on your worlds first pied GTP! (for those of you who had a good laugh as my same question about Rainbow a while back). LOL. 

I've got none thing. Sits in the corner pouting LOL.

Growth spurt? Has he had a noticeable increase in size. I think that was why Rainbow had a white mark a few months ago. Either way very cool looking.

----------


## Stephanieborris3

Hahaha worlds first pied gtp  yeah it's getting bigger and much more green on it. I figured it was just going through its color change, just trying to make sure it didn't look like it was rubbing. Thank you !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Stephanieborris3

Just another update , it's getting so much green which is exciting .I cant wait to see what it looks like fully changed 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2018),_Sauzo_ (09-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Grats. I think Pat is finally getting some green to him too. So excited although one of the guys on the GTP FB page crushed my dream. He said to not get too excited as it took one his Biaks 5.5 years to change color lol.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2018)

----------


## Stephanieborris3

Yeah it's so exciting to see, and yeah I've heard biaks can take foreverrr to actually finish changing color. I see some green on pat so it's going to be cool to see him change and see how long it takes haha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Yeah it's so exciting to see, and yeah I've heard biaks can take foreverrr to actually finish changing color. I see some green on pat so it's going to be cool to see him change and see how long it takes haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well I'm actually hoping he keeps a lot of his yellow. And yeah, biaks take forever and a day but they also are the most unpredictable for color changes. Some go green, some hold a lot of yellow, some mottle it up. I think thats why biaks seem to be the favorite to mix into other locals when crossbreeding. I'm debating on getting a red neo but dang they are not cheap.

----------


## Stephanieborris3

Yeah I like the high yellow alot, I've seen some really nice biak crosses. And I'm actually in the process of getting a red neo biak, should be pretty cool. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

